# FS: bleeding hearts (last bump)



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

$10 for 5 bleeding hearts (good size)

hoping to sell by this Wednesday otherwise they will have an alternative purpose to their lives


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

You have been PMed!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added more fishies


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added glowlight tetras - buy all 28 for $25... or $12 for 10


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Joseph I will take the filament barb. When i come over tomorrow. thanks


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

sure david


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... new video of angelfish... dwarf gouramis (males/females) available too...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Cant see the video for some reason!? Can u guys see it?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

not sure - it works on my end but perhaps others may not 



JTang said:


> Cant see the video for some reason!? Can u guys see it?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

dwarf gouramis still available - others on hold for now - thanks!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump! bump! bump!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bleeding hearts still for sale - last bump! thanks!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

fish food! *closed*


----------

